# Rudge??? Is this a well made bike?



## jd56 (Jun 9, 2013)

Not a lightweight collector but, I ran into someone that has a matching set (?) of Rudge lightweights.
Not sure if they are in fact a matching his and hers set but, I will say the chainring on the mens is massive.
Also they both have Brooks seats.
I was told the boys air pump was not original.

Any help on the id of these is appreciated, and then there is the ever popular novice question....there value.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 9, 2013)

They both look very complete, right down to the always missing tire pumps.I've  never seen that ring before on the male Rudge, very nice. I used to be able to sell road bikes like this like hotcakes, as soon as we  rebuilt them they were out the door, now for some reason they're not moving. Last year I would easily have made 300-350 on the pair, this year I'd be happy with 200. I don't know what your market is for British road bikes but that's where I'm at way up north. Quality wise they were right up there with the best Britain offered.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 9, 2013)

thanks OR. It's a couple that own an antique shop down here on the Outerbanks, and I actually sent then to the Cabe link. 
Was hoping someone would give there thoughts on the bike, realistic value anyway.
Thanks.
JD


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2013)

Can you post some close-up shots of the key parts of these bikes?


----------



## jd56 (Jun 10, 2013)

Chris, I didn't take too many pics of the bikes.
The girls is a 3 speed Rudge Whitworth
The boys is also a multispeed.
Both had what appeared to be nice leather saddles. I know the girls was stamped Brooks.
I didn't spend much time looking at these as it's not my cup of tea.
I was excited to see them anyway but, the boys chainring had me intrigued. Seemed huge or oversized to me

Here are the others I took. I can send you the antique shops link if you youre interested.









Boys saddle




Girls saddle


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 13, 2013)

Rudge was bought by Raleigh in 1960 I think, so most of the ones that you see are rebadged Raleighs.  The men's is interesting, not just for the big chainring, but also for the crank set.  Most of these had a 1 piece stamped crank.  The small diameter 3 bolt pattern is sorta rare and might date this bike as earlier than the Raleigh takeover.  Also interesting is the little wheel on the seat tube for a 3 speed shifter wheel.  Is there a 3 speed hub behind the multiple cogs and derailler?  Not unheard of but not too common either.  If there's no 3 speed hub then the little seat tube wheel would tell me that this is a conversion and the derailler rear setup is something somebody made.  I wonder what brand the derailler is.
Unrestored, if the saddles don't have any tears around the rivets or other defects, I'd say these area worth at least a hundred bucks a piece, Maybe alittle less for the girls.  Cleaned up and lubed I could get $150 for the girl's around here or about $50 less if I keep the saddle.  I leave that up to the buyer.  Hard to say on the guy's till we know the model.
Assuming they're post takeover bikes, you might find the serial number at www.theheadbadge.com.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 13, 2013)

And yes, Rudge was the top of Raleigh's pecking order and got the best parts.  So they are somewhat sought after by the British bike collectors.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 14, 2013)

Raleigh took over Rudge in 1943 or so after they bought the brand from EMI. It was one of the three flagship lines, along with Raleigh and Humber (acquired in about 1933). I tend to agree that Rudge got the best parts and additions of the three.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 14, 2013)

(Raleigh bought Carlton in 1960, after that, N serial nos. were made in Nottingham, W serial nos. were made in Worksop)


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't suppose you still have that men's bike. I have seen one like that before it had rod brakes and a three speed though 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 20, 2014)

Oops


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a Rudge  from 1950.  You can get pumps on the internet from Thailand.


----------

